# Tayda Pre-Drilled Enclosures



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank You! These are such a Time saver. Perfectly aligned, no rough edges, and a joy to work with. I like that they are powder coated after drilling so the holes are nice and smooth.


----------



## StephanCOH (Jun 6, 2019)

@PedalPCB Are there any chances to make these (or any other pre-drilled enclosures) available through musikding.de for us German dudes?


----------



## seiche (Jun 6, 2019)

Why can you not order at tayda? Musikding doesnt even sell drilled and painted enclosures and their prices are much worse than tayda.

Edit: As to the enclosures: damnit, I ordered plain drilled boxes from tayda ONE day before these became available. Next time.


----------



## StephanCOH (Jun 7, 2019)

seiche said:


> Why can you not order at tayda? Musikding doesnt even sell drilled and painted enclosures and their prices are much worse than tayda.



Yes, they do sell pre-drilled enclosures for their kits, so they should be able to sell them individually too.
I order all my stuff from them so it would be convenient to get the enclosures with the parts. 
They have a good customer-relations-management, they offer good service, nice contact and I like to support them.


----------



## bengarland (Jun 7, 2019)

Whoa this is awesome!

Will there big pre-drilled cases available for the bigger 1590xx boards? e.g. DuoPhase, SuperHeterodyne...


----------



## seiche (Jun 9, 2019)

StephanCOH said:


> Yes, they do sell pre-drilled enclosures for their kits, so they should be able to sell them individually too.



Yes they sell colored boxes (few) or drilled, but not drilled colored boxes. But I agree they should be able to work something out. I have sent them plans that they drilled according to my instructions. However, they are a bit pricey. 

You made it sound like ordering from tayda is somehow more difficult in germany, though, which is not the case.


----------



## robinton03 (Jun 15, 2019)

It would be wonderful to see what all the available colors look like. I just ordered White, Viola Pink, and Glowing Pink sight unseen. if yall are lucky I'll add a pic of those here whenever they arrive (Tayda's order processing and shipping has been hit or miss but I've received the correct parts as ordered)


----------



## music6000 (Jun 15, 2019)

robinton03 said:


> It would be wonderful to see what all the available colors look like. I just ordered White, Viola Pink, and Glowing Pink sight unseen. if yall are lucky I'll add a pic of those here whenever they arrive (Tayda's order processing and shipping has been hit or miss but I've received the correct parts as ordered)


Here are the Colours : https://www.taydaelectronics.com/hardware/enclosures/1590b-style-31.html


----------



## robinton03 (Jun 15, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Here are the Colours : https://www.taydaelectronics.com/hardware/enclosures/1590b-style-31.html


thank you!! I didn't even look thru the rest of the enclosure options they had lol was looking for the drilled and found the drilled which don't feature the images of the colors


----------



## prairiestate (Jun 15, 2019)

+1 to enjoying the pre drilled enclosures.
I bought mine before the powder coating was available. Threw my Seahorse in it. Really appreciate how this made completing this pedal go from a possible month long process to just a couple days. Thanks again for offering this!


----------



## TGP39 (Jun 15, 2019)

I would sand those nice, smooth holes down to the bare metal to ensure proper grounding.   
-Steve.


----------



## mywmyw (Jun 15, 2019)

TGP39 said:


> I would sand those nice, smooth holes down to the bare metal to ensure proper grounding.
> -Steve.



shouldnt the bare inside be enough to accomplish good contact?


----------



## bn40 (Sep 15, 2019)

I just completed a Cattle Driver, and just before testing I remembered that I hadn't done anything to ensure grounding of the powder coated enclosure. Just before I started to remedy that I thought, WTH, let me check it first. With the DMM set for continuity, I touched various ground points--on the input and output jacks, the 3PDT, the board, and the screw holes in the enclosure, and everything was fine.


----------



## bn40 (Sep 15, 2019)

BTW, did I miss something, or is there no pre-drilled enclosure for some of the projects? I have an Angry Andy waiting to be housed, and the closest thing seems to be the 5-hole type-1, but that has the hole for the LED at the top, while the pcb and the drill template have it at the bottom. I don't mind drilling my own, just wondering if there is a correct pre-drilled option. TIA


----------



## Robert (Sep 15, 2019)

You're correct. There isn't a pre-drilled option for every single project.  

We started out with the templates that were most popular (or had the most projects), then hopefully will add more over time.


----------

